# Stan & Ollie: Trailer zum 'Dick und Doof'-Biopic



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. September 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Stan & Ollie: Trailer zum 'Dick und Doof'-Biopic* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Stan & Ollie: Trailer zum 'Dick und Doof'-Biopic*


----------



## Maverick3k (22. September 2018)

*Stan & Ollie: Trailer zum 'Dick und Doof'-Biopic*

Jetzt werden auch noch Klassiker bzw. wohl die Weltbekanntesten Komiker ausgeschlachtet? Blasphemie!


----------



## Kaimanic (22. September 2018)

*AW: Stan & Ollie: Trailer zum 'Dick und Doof'-Biopic*



Maverick3k schrieb:


> Jetzt werden auch noch Klassiker bzw. wohl die Weltbekanntesten Komiker ausgeschlachtet? Blasphemie!


Ich verstehe nicht, was an einer Biographie blasphemisch sein soll.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2018)

*AW: Stan & Ollie: Trailer zum 'Dick und Doof'-Biopic*



Kaimanic schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, was an einer Biographie blasphemisch sein soll.


Ich finde Biografien auch sehr interessant. Gerade über solche herausragenden Persönlichkeiten.


----------



## Maverick3k (22. September 2018)

*AW: Stan & Ollie: Trailer zum 'Dick und Doof'-Biopic*

Das scheint aber inszeniert zu sein wie ein Film. Nicht mal wie eine Dokumentation.


----------



## Do Berek (23. September 2018)

*AW: Stan & Ollie: Trailer zum 'Dick und Doof'-Biopic*

Deshalb ja auch "Biopic" und nicht "Dokumentation"...


----------

